# Sore Mouth?



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

What do you know about sore mouth in goats?

Causes, prevention, treatment, risks, experiences?


----------



## speedy94c (Jun 1, 2010)

I didnt know much about it until about a month ago, I brought home some new goats and one must have had it, and just got over it but still had the virus and now I have an epidemic and have about 40 goats with sore mouth. I have noticed that some get it worse than others.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never experienced it but from what I hear its pretty contagious and there is little to no treatment to "cure" it you just can make them more comfortable. 

From what I have heard you can soak their mouth in epsom salts. 

There is a vaccine - but its a live vaccine so I do believe they can actually have a case of sore mouth develop after the vaccine is given (but dont quote me on that).


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Sore mouth is a very contagious mess! One of the big reasons all animals should be quarantined before meeting the herd. Once sore mouth is gotten, there is nothing really to be done for it. We, isolate the sick one ASAP, watch the sores for signs of late healing or infection and in those cases will give Bio-Mycin 200 to avoid infection. Always use gloves and deal with the sick animals last. It is contagious to humans and other animals. Once its coarse is over, we disinfect like mad men! Hoping to kill what is left in the environment and give the isolation pen a chance to be exposed to either extreme summer heat or a few good frosts before using it again. Then we cross our fingers and hope it doesnt make it back!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I think my sister and I are the only ones living here that have not had it. They say when a human gets it they need to get to the doctor asap.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

It sucks but if you relly dont want to get it during show season you can vaccinate all your goats with a sourmouth medicine that meakes all of them get it but if you giv the shot in there leg then thats where they will get it and once they get it they nver get it again


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

We just went through this here. :sigh: Fortunately, it was mild and short lived (about a week). We used warm water with epsom salt diluted in it and forced their faces down into the bowl for a quick dip two or three times a day. I also used Carmex, maybe just to make myself feel better but they liked licking if off their lips. I kept the two girls in solitary until it was over, while bleaching everything in the common pasture (water trough, food dishes, etc). Also burned all bedding and sprayed the shelter down with 10% bleach/water. Nobody else has gotten it (knock on wood). Ours came in with a doe we bought that still has issues. Her mouth looked "wrinkled and dry" but no scabs or sores, and she was in isolation. When we let her out with the herd she appeared to be clean. I guess not.
Besides their mouths looking ugly for a week, nothing else was different. They still ate and drank just fine and had the same energy. So, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. :dance:


----------



## poolgoats (Jun 23, 2010)

it is awful. I was about to ask for info on it myself. we've only had goats for 3 weeks ourselves. And been busy with them ever since. 3 days ago we notice we had one with sores around her mouth and found 4 others with it. Not they are seprated. All the research I've done there's no cure it has to run is course some sites I went to say a month some say alot more. We've been putting antibotic ointment on it. Everythings been bleached down. I'm hoping it clears up soon. some stuff I've read on it say once the scabs fall out that they still carry the virus for a long time and if the goats happen to graze where it fell they catch it. I wish you the best of luck. I know we need it.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

I am really paranoid about stuff like this, especially after a bad experience with our first group of goats that were unregistered. Now that I have registered show goats I am doubly cautious.

When I bring in new goats, first, I only buy from reputable breeders who I know will give me an accurate history behind the animal (vaccines, herd testing, any past illnesses) and who would stand behind the goats they sell if anything is 'off.' Even then I am paranoid, so I put all new goats through the wash right when they get here, before they touch the dirt, just in case anything bad might be hanging out on their fur or in the dirt between their toes that came from their old home.

So, I unload them on the pavement of my driveway and give them a thorough bath with a mixture of dog shampoo, water, and a little bleach. I mix it as strong as I can without burning the skin and rinse thoroughly. I also mix a stronger batch of the bleach in a spray bottle and spray all over the bottoms of their feet and in between the toes. Then I let it sit for a couple minutes before rinsing.

After that, they spend about a month in a quarantine pen so I can watch for any signs of illness before releasing them with the rest.

Still, nothing is fool-proof, so I do fear the day when something like sore-mouth or CL finds its nasty way into my herd. *shudder*


----------

